# جاحات صغيرة تخليكى زى القمر (أدخلى وشوفى بسرعة)



## joyce2 (12 يناير 2008)

1)عند غسل الشعر بالشامبو اقلبى راسك لاسفل واقلبى شعرك للامام وادعكية بينشط الدورة الدموية للشعر وبالتالى يمنع سقوطة. 

2) زبدة الكاكاو لدهن كعوب القدم ( اللى بنستخدمها للشفايف ) بتخلى الكعوب تحفة ادهنيها بالليل والبسى شراب وشوفى النتيجة الصبح. 

3)وانتى على الكرسى وقاعدة قدام الكمبيوتر قومى واقعدى 5 دقايق بتتخلصى من الارداف والشحوم المتركزة فى هذة المنطقة. 

4) اغسلى وشك بالصابونة واتركى الرغوة وضعى اربع نقاط معجون اسنان على الرغوة وادعكى وشك وبعدين اشطفية (قومى جربى وارجعى ردى وادعيلى) بيفتح البشرة ويديها لون وردى هحسى ان البشرة بتتنفس(متجربة) 

5) وانتى فى المصيف التراب الموجود تحت الماء على الشط خدى شوية وادعكى سنانك هتبرق تماما ولو دعكتى وشك كل الخلايا الميتة هتروح من الاملاح الموجودة فى التراب.( بصراحة دى مقرفة شوية بس بيقولوا انها كويسة ما علينا ) 

6) للمعان الشعر قبل السشوار اشطفى شعرك اخر شطفة بالماء المضاف الية الشاى المغلى بعد تبريدة واتفرجى وادعيلى. 

7) دايما اشفطى بطنك للداخل كل ما تفتكرى شهر وبطنك هتختفى احسن من اى تمرين الشفط بيقوى عضلات البطن حتى مع الحمل والولاده. 

8) وضع ماء الورد المخصص للشرب على ماء الشرب العادى بيورد كل بشرة الوجة والجسم وينظف الجسم ايضا من الداخل ودى وصفة الايرانيات هتلاقيهم بشرتهم تحفة من مية الورد. 

9) اخلطى كريم الاساس فى كف يدك مع كريم مرطب واقفلى اليد الاخرى واخلطيهم مع بعض وضعيهم على الوجة يمنع تكتل كريم الاساس وهيديكى لمعة تحفة ويمنعة من التشقق مع الوقت الطويل ولا اغلى ماركة. 

10) اغلى نصف فنجان ماء مع كركدية واخلطى المية بعد الغلى مع فازلين وادهنى شفايفك كل يوم بالليل اسبوع شفايفك بتبقى وردى طبيعى لمدة شهر. 

11) شرش الجبن ( او الماء اللى بيكون فى علبة الجبنة ) حطية فى زجاجة وادهنى وشك منة مرتين فى اليوم وادعيلى تفتيح وترطيب وازالة البقع والنمش. 

12) تغيير نوع الشامبو كل اربع شهور لان شعرك بياخد علية ولو بتحبى نفس النوع ابقى ارجعيلة بعد التغيرعادى بس غيرى وارجعى. 

13) ضعى طلاء الا ظافر فى الثلاجة قبل وضعة هينشف بسرعة ويتحط بسرعة ( من اسرارى). 

14) عضتك نموسة او حبة فجاة وعندك خروجة بسرعة حطى عليها اى نوع من قطرة العين وادعيلى اوعوا تنسوا. 

15) خايفة على الشراب النايلون من القطع اغسلى رجلك ببلسم الشعر واشطفى رجلك هتبقى نعمة موت حتى لو مش هتلبسى شراب 

16) مزيل الماكياج خلص استخدمى الزبادى لازالة الماكياج ومنة ماسك سريع هتتصدمى من النتيجة. 

17) قشر الرمان نشفية فى البلكونة كويس ودقية واطحنية بودرة وضعية تحت الابط لمدة اربع ايام رائحة العرق بتختفى شهر. 

يارب تكونوا استفدتوا


----------



## assyrian girl (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: جاحات صغيرة تخليكى زى القمر (أدخلى وشوفى بسرعة)*

*thx alot for ur nice topic
God bless you​*


----------



## solevya (13 يناير 2008)

*رد على: جاحات صغيرة تخليكى زى القمر (أدخلى وشوفى بسرعة)*

*ميرسى ليكى كتييييييييييييييييير موضوعك تحفة ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك وتجيبى حاجات حلوة وزى القمر زيك تانى*


----------



## mero_engel (13 يناير 2008)

*رد على: جاحات صغيرة تخليكى زى القمر (أدخلى وشوفى بسرعة)*

*نصايح جميله ومفيده ميرسي يا جويسي *
*انا فعلا اول مره اسمع بيها بس اوعدك هسنفذها واقولك راي*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## veansea (13 يناير 2008)

*رد على: جاحات صغيرة تخليكى زى القمر (أدخلى وشوفى بسرعة)*

ايه يا جويس الجمال ده 
تحفه وحاجات سهله جدا 
ومش مكلفه 
ربنا يخليكى يا قمرنا


----------



## FATICAN (13 يناير 2008)

*رد على: جاحات صغيرة تخليكى زى القمر (أدخلى وشوفى بسرعة)*

الف شكر الك على الموضوع 
*​*


----------



## joyce2 (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: جاحات صغيرة تخليكى زى القمر (أدخلى وشوفى بسرعة)*


أنواع البشرات ومميزاتها :: 

إن التعرف على الفئة التي تنتمي إليها بشرتك يساعدك في تحديد روتين العناية بالبشرة الذي يجدر بك اتباعه لضمان نضارة بشرتك واشراقها، يعزى نوع بشرتك إلى العوامل الوراثية ومستويات الهرمون واسلوب العيش... 

البشرة الطبيعية (العادية): 
مميزاتها: 
البشرة العادية، بالنسبة للمحظوظين كفاية لامتلاكها تبدو ناعمة وجامدة الملمس في الوقت نفسه، ليس هناك مساحات دهنية أو جافة، أو بقع أو بثور أو مشاكل، إنها شائعة لدى الأولاد ولكنها قليلة لدى الراشدين 

كيفية العناية بها: 
نظفيها جيداً باستعمال منظف ملائم، مرة على الأقل في اليوم. 
اختاري مرطباً خفيفاً. 
ضعي عليه كريماً واقياً من الشمس عند الخروج من البيت لحمايتها من ضرر الشمس. 

البشرة الدهنية (الزيتية): 
مميزاتها: 
يمكن أن تظهر البشرة الذهنية بعد النضوج الجنسي، حيث تؤدي التغيرات في مستوى الهرمونات إلى زيادة مقدار مادة الزهم المنتجة مما يجعل البشرة زيتية، مع مسام ظاهرة ومظهر براق وميل إلى البثور أو حب الشباب، لكن ميزة البشرة الذهنية تتجلى في ميطها إلى التجاعيد في سن متأخرة ولذلك تبدين أكثر لمدة أطول 

كيفية العناية بها: 
استخدمي منظفاً خاصاً بالبشرة الدهنية. 
ـ لا تفرطي في تنظيف البشرة في محاولة للتخلص من الزهم، فهذا يحفز ببساطة الغدد الدهنية. 
ـ استخدمي ملطفاً للبشرة أو مادة قابضة بعد التنظيف لتحسين ظهور المسام الكبيرة. 
ـ ضعي طبقة رقيقة من المرطب الخاص بالبشرة الدهنية. 
ـ حاولي معالجة مشاكل البشرة فور ظهورها، بما في ذلك فورة البقع أو اللطخات، فهذا يحول دون تفاقم المشكلة. 
ـ ضعي مستحضراً غير زيتي واقياً من الشمس عند الخروج من المنزل. 

البشرة الجافة: 
مميزاتها: 
تميل البشرة الجافة إلى أن تحتوي على البقع المشققة والمحرشفة بسهولة، إنها دقيقة البنية وفيها مسام صغيرة وتشعرين أنها مشدودة عند تنظيفها، إنها أكثر عرضة لعلامات الشيخوخة المبكرة مثل الخطوط والتجاعيد، نادراً ما تظهر البقع فيها لكنها عرضة للحكاك والاهتياج. 

كيفية العناية بها: 
اعتمدي المنظف الخالي من الصابون، إذا شعرت أن بشرتك تصبح مشدودة بعد غسلها بالصابون. 
ـ استخدمي مرطباً جيداً، خصوصاً في المساحات الجافة جداً جربي مرطباً أكثر قوة في الليل. 
ـ إن كنت تحبين تأثير ملطف البشرة بعد التنظيف تجنبي الأنواع المرتكزة على الكحول لأنها تجفف كثيراً. 
ـ استخدمي كريماً للعينين منذ سن مبكرة. 
ـ ضعي دوماً مستحضراً واقياً من الشمس عند الخروج من المنزل. 

البشرة الحساسة: 
مميزاتها: 
إنها شبيهة بالبشرة الجافة وهي النوع الذي يميل إلى إظهار الأوردة المهشمة والكشف عن حساسيته تجاه العطور ومواد التجميل، وهي تمتاز عادة بلون متورد جداً في الخدين، يمكن للطقس البارد جداً أو الحار جداً أن يفاقم مشاكلها. 

كيفية العناية بها: 
اختاري منتجات العناية بالبشرة الخالية من الروائح المضادة للحساسية للتخفيف من فرص ردات الفعل المعاكسة. 
ـ ضعي طبقة كثيفة من الكريم المرطب على الخدين للحؤول دون الأوردة المهشمة. 
ـ لا تستخدمي المواد القابضة أو المنعشة. 
ـ استخدمي كريماً واقياً من الشمس مضاد للحساسية كلما خرجت من البيت. 

البشرة المركبة (المختلطة): 
مميزاتها: 
إنها ربما النوع الأكثر شيوعاً خصوصاً بين المتقدمين في العمر يكون القسم الوسطي من الوجه أي الجبين والأنف والذقن دهنياً وأكثر خشونة من بقية انحاء الوجه. ويكون الخدان عاديين أو جافين. والبشرة المركبة عرضة للطخات من حين إلى آخر. 

كيفية العناية بها: 
نظفي وجهك بمنتج خالٍ من الصابون لمنع الأماكن الجافة من التجفاف أكثر ولتفادي تحفيز الغدد الدهنية. 
ـ ضعي طبقة من الكريم على الأماكن الجافة. واستخدمي منتجاً خفيفاً عند الضرورة في الأماكن الزيتية. 
ـ جربي المواد القابضة أو المنعشة في الأماكن الزيتية لتحسين تركيبة الجلد. 
ـ استخدمي كريماً واقياً من الشمس عند الخروج من المنزل


----------



## Meriamty (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: جاحات صغيرة تخليكى زى القمر (أدخلى وشوفى بسرعة)*



















​


----------



## totty (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: جاحات صغيرة تخليكى زى القمر (أدخلى وشوفى بسرعة)*

_موضوع جميييييييييييل يا قمر

فعلا طرق سهله وبسيطه

ميرسى يا قمر

تعيشى وتجيبيلنا_​


----------



## مريم الجميلة (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: جاحات صغيرة تخليكى زى القمر (أدخلى وشوفى بسرعة)*

ميرسى كتير حبيبتى 

ربنا يباركك


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: جاحات صغيرة تخليكى زى القمر (أدخلى وشوفى بسرعة)*

ميرسى على الموضوع الجميل ياقمر​


----------



## joyce2 (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: جاحات صغيرة تخليكى زى القمر (أدخلى وشوفى بسرعة)*


قناع الموز لمقاومه التجاعيد : 

الموز من الفواكه الغنيه بالفيتامينات مما يجعله من افضل الاغذيه لصحه البشره والشعر ويستخدم 
عصيره كدهان لليدين في**بها النعومه والحيويه 
المكونات : ثمره موز + ثلاث ملاعق حليب 
الاستعمال : تهرس ثمره الموز وتخلط مع الحليب ثم توزع على البشره مع التركيز على اماكن 
التجاعيد ويترك لمده 15 دقيقه ثم يشطف بالماء الفاتر


----------



## joyce2 (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: جاحات صغيرة تخليكى زى القمر (أدخلى وشوفى بسرعة)*


تعرفى على نوع بشرتك

اولا-البشرة الدهنية  وأنواعها
1- النوع الأول: بشرة دهنية ومركبة :
وهي تبدو دهنية في مناطق وجافة في مناطق مثل دهنية في الأنف والجبين والذقن ,وجافة في الخدود .

2- النوع الثاني:بشرة دهنية ذات مشاكل: 
وهي تبدومتعبة ولامعة وبها حب الشباب وبثور سوداء وبثور. 

3- النوع الثالث: بشرة دهنية جدا جدا: 
وتبدو الدهون واضحة على البشرة بالكامل وتكوني غير راضية عن بشرتك عند استعمال الميك آب. 

ثانيا:البشرة العادية والجافة والجافة جدا 
1- البشرة العادية :
غير مدهنة ولا توجد بها مشاكل حب الشباب ولكنها تجف بعد استخدام الملطف ، لايمكن أن تستغني صاحبة البشرة العادية عن الكريمات والمنظفات وتغذيتها بالكريمات تزيدها اشراقة ونضارة وتحافظ عليها أكثر شبابا .

2- البشرة الجافة : 
صاحبة البشرة الجافة تتعرض لظهور علامات التقدم في السن قبل أوانها فتظهر عليها الخطوط الدقيقة التي تزيد من كبر السن .

3- الجافة جدا :
وهي بشرة تتعرض لظهور التجاعيد في وقت مبكر وتكثر بها القشور وخصوصا على الخدود والأنف والذقن وتبدو البشرة سميكة وغير مريحة ويمكن استخدام كريمات خاصة تزيد من رطوبتها تزيل القشور فتبدو رقيقة وناعمة.

4- البشرة العادية والجافة :
وهي التي تبدو جافة في الشتاء ودهنية في الصيف .


----------



## merola (31 يناير 2008)

*رد على: جاحات صغيرة تخليكى زى القمر (أدخلى وشوفى بسرعة)*

_*نصايح جميله ميرسي يا جويسي​*_


----------



## joyce2 (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: جاحات صغيرة تخليكى زى القمر (أدخلى وشوفى بسرعة)*


هذا الدهان فعال على الجلد الجاف المتقشف والمتشقق
زيت القرفة 3 نقط 
من زيت المشمش 8 ملاعق كبيرة 

توضع المكونات في اناء زجاجي ويغلق جيدا ثم يرج الاناء عدة مرات لخلط الزيتين ببعضهما خلطا 
جيدا ثم يدهن الجسد بهذا المستحضر مدة 20 دقيقة ومن ثم يشطف جيدا ويفضل الاستحمام بعد وضع هذا المستحضر .


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: جاحات صغيرة تخليكى زى القمر (أدخلى وشوفى بسرعة)*

الحلو حلو ولو مغسلش وشة ولا يوم

والوحش وحش حتي لو غسل وشة كل يوم :smil13:

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ميرسي على النصايح الجميلة دي​


----------



## ميرنا (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: جاحات صغيرة تخليكى زى القمر (أدخلى وشوفى بسرعة)*

عجبتنى دول وهعملها وربنا يستر  



> 1)عند غسل الشعر بالشامبو اقلبى راسك لاسفل واقلبى شعرك للامام وادعكية بينشط الدورة الدموية للشعر وبالتالى يمنع سقوطة.






> 4) اغسلى وشك بالصابونة واتركى الرغوة وضعى اربع نقاط معجون اسنان على الرغوة وادعكى وشك وبعدين اشطفية (قومى جربى وارجعى ردى وادعيلى) بيفتح البشرة ويديها لون وردى هحسى ان البشرة بتتنفس(متجربة)


​




> 6) للمعان الشعر قبل السشوار اشطفى شعرك اخر شطفة بالماء المضاف الية الشاى المغلى بعد تبريدة واتفرجى وادعيلى






> اغلى نصف فنجان ماء مع كركدية واخلطى المية بعد الغلى مع فازلين وادهنى شفايفك كل يوم بالليل اسبوع شفايفك بتبقى وردى طبيعى لمدة شهر


​


----------



## noraa (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: جاحات صغيرة تخليكى زى القمر (أدخلى وشوفى بسرعة)*

ربنا  بياركك وصفات سهلة


----------



## feeby saad (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: جاحات صغيرة تخليكى زى القمر (أدخلى وشوفى بسرعة)*

*شكرآ ليكي كتييييييييييير 

بصراحة وصفات بسيطة جدآ ومفيدة 

هجربها واقولك النتيجة ياقمر 

ميرسي خالص​*


----------



## لولومنير (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: جاحات صغيرة تخليكى زى القمر (أدخلى وشوفى بسرعة)*

شكرررررررررررررا ياقمر علي النصائح فيها حاجا اول مره اعرفها
                                     ربنا معاكي


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: جاحات صغيرة تخليكى زى القمر (أدخلى وشوفى بسرعة)*

ميرررسى على النصايح والوصفات الجديده والمفيده يا  joyce2  ومنتظرررين  المزيد .


----------



## joyce2 (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: جاحات صغيرة تخليكى زى القمر (أدخلى وشوفى بسرعة)*



خلطة تفيد في تورد البشرة وتعطيها حيوية 

المقادير: 
ملعقة طعام عسل 
ملعقتين من اللوز المطحون 
نصف ملعقة شاي عصير ليمون 

تخلط جميع المقادير مع بعضها البعض و يدلك به الوجه والعنق 
ثم يشفط بالماء الدافىء وقومي بالتربيت على بشرتك قليلا ثم جفيفي وجهك


----------



## engy_love_jesus (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: جاحات صغيرة تخليكى زى القمر (أدخلى وشوفى بسرعة)*

اه الجمال ده الله عليكى بس اوعى وشى يقشر بعد كل ده


----------



## tina_tina (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: جاحات صغيرة تخليكى زى القمر (أدخلى وشوفى بسرعة)*

جميلة اوى اوى
بس مفيش حاجة غير ميه الجبنة دى صعب انها تتعمل بصراحة
وشكرا جدا لتعبك
وجارى التجريب


----------



## جاسى (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: جاحات صغيرة تخليكى زى القمر (أدخلى وشوفى بسرعة)*

*merciiiiiiiiiiiii kteeeeeeeeeer
g b u​*


----------



## يوستيكا (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: جاحات صغيرة تخليكى زى القمر (أدخلى وشوفى بسرعة)*

مرررررررررررررسي كتير علي الموضوع الجميلة والوصفات الجميلة دي


----------



## candy shop (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: جاحات صغيرة تخليكى زى القمر (أدخلى وشوفى بسرعة)*

موضوع جميل ومفيد 

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## لولومنير (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: جاحات صغيرة تخليكى زى القمر (أدخلى وشوفى بسرعة)*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> اه الجمال ده الله عليكى بس اوعى وشى يقشر بعد كل ده



 ممكن الوش يقشرليه هو برتقاله ولاايه    بس هي نصايح حلوه


----------



## doly_love_jesus (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: جاحات صغيرة تخليكى زى القمر (أدخلى وشوفى بسرعة)*

هو الموضوع حلو وجميل جدا بس كل ده فى الاول بيقى حلو ويخلى لبشرة كويسه
وبعد كده بيبوز البشرة مالها خلقة ربنا
والجمال كله من عند بنا ليه احنا نلعب فية ونبوظوة


----------



## joyce2 (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: جاحات صغيرة تخليكى زى القمر (أدخلى وشوفى بسرعة)*

قناع لتبيض الوجه 

ثلاث ملاعق دقيق نقي و كمية من الحليب وم ص عصير ليمون. 
يخلظ الكل حتى يصبح مثل العجينة ثم توضع علىالبشرة لمدة 20د ويزال بالماء الدافئ. 
ها القناع يستعمل فقط لبشرة العادية دون الحساسة.


----------



## emy (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: جاحات صغيرة تخليكى زى القمر (أدخلى وشوفى بسرعة)*




> 13) ضعى طلاء الا ظافر فى الثلاجة قبل وضعة هينشف بسرعة ويتحط بسرعة ( من اسرارى).


 
_واااااااااااااااااااو يجننوا المعلومات دى _
_انا كنت عارف منهم بس مش كتير _
_بس ليا سؤال يا قمر انتى تقصدى نحط الاكلادور فى التلاجه قبل مانستخدمه بشويه يعنى ؟؟_​​​


----------



## joyce2 (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: جاحات صغيرة تخليكى زى القمر (أدخلى وشوفى بسرعة)*


اتركى فترة معقولة فى الثلاجة قبل الاستخدام مش وية صغيرة قوى.
ممكن ساعة أو أكثر


----------



## joyce2 (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: جاحات صغيرة تخليكى زى القمر (أدخلى وشوفى بسرعة)*


اتركى فترة معقولة فى الثلاجة قبل الاستخدام مش شوية صغيرة قوى.
ممكن ساعة أو أكثر


----------



## emy (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: جاحات صغيرة تخليكى زى القمر (أدخلى وشوفى بسرعة)*

_مرسى يا قمرى اوى_
_هجربها واقولك_​


----------



## gege reda (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: جاحات صغيرة تخليكى زى القمر (أدخلى وشوفى بسرعة)*

شكر ليكى جويسى بس ممكن اعرف منك ان كنتى فعلا جربتى حكايه قطره العين على الحبوب دى بنفسك ولا لا اصل  انا عندى المشكله دى وبجد زهق جدا


----------



## joyce2 (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: جاحات صغيرة تخليكى زى القمر (أدخلى وشوفى بسرعة)*


حقيقى أنا مجربتهش والمهم لو بشرتك من النوع الحساس متجربيش أى حاجة وخصوصا الحبوب لازم تسأل طبيب.


----------



## gege reda (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: جاحات صغيرة تخليكى زى القمر (أدخلى وشوفى بسرعة)*

:new8:شكرا على ردك جويسى وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## joyce2 (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: جاحات صغيرة تخليكى زى القمر (أدخلى وشوفى بسرعة)*


وصفة لشـد البشرة 
قطع خيار+بياض البيض+دقيق نشأ+نصف 
حبة افوكادو+عصير حامض تخلط في الخلاط 
وتوضع على الوجه والرقبة واليدين لمدة 
عشر دقائق ثم يغسل بماء دافىءثم بارد


----------



## meraaa (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: جاحات صغيرة تخليكى زى القمر (أدخلى وشوفى بسرعة)*

_ 4) اغسلى وشك بالصابونة واتركى الرغوة وضعى اربع نقاط معجون اسنان على الرغوة وادعكى وشك وبعدين اشطفية (قومى جربى وارجعى ردى وادعيلى) بيفتح البشرة ويديها لون وردى هحسى ان البشرة بتتنفس(متجربة) 

يعنى وهو الصابون على وشى احط المعجون؟؟؟
موضوع جميييييييييييييل اوى ياجويس ميرسى خالص  _​


----------



## joyce2 (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: جاحات صغيرة تخليكى زى القمر (أدخلى وشوفى بسرعة)*



meraaa قال:


> _ 4) اغسلى وشك بالصابونة واتركى الرغوة وضعى اربع نقاط معجون اسنان على الرغوة وادعكى وشك وبعدين اشطفية (قومى جربى وارجعى ردى وادعيلى) بيفتح البشرة ويديها لون وردى هحسى ان البشرة بتتنفس(متجربة)
> 
> يعنى وهو الصابون على وشى احط المعجون؟؟؟
> موضوع جميييييييييييييل اوى ياجويس ميرسى خالص  _​



والصابون على وشك ضعى المعجون. بس لو بشرتك حساسة جربى فى جزء من الوش الأول علشان البشرة الحساسة بتكون حساسة لأى حاجة.


----------



## nona_elia (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: جاحات صغيرة تخليكى زى القمر (أدخلى وشوفى بسرعة)*

معلومات حلووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووة خاللللللللللللللللللللص ميرسي جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا عليهم و جاري التجريب


----------



## maryos (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: جاحات صغيرة تخليكى زى القمر (أدخلى وشوفى بسرعة)*

thanks a lot 4 this advices, it's beautiful


----------



## فيفيان فايز (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: جاحات صغيرة تخليكى زى القمر (أدخلى وشوفى بسرعة)*

الموضوع جمييل قوى 
فى كمان وصفه حلوه بالزبادى (نضع ملعقة عسل ابيض +نقطتين ليمون على الزبادى )
يترك لمدة ربع ساعه مره فى الاسبوع 
ونحطه على البشره بيبيضها ويشدها ويغذيها


----------



## wedoo totaa (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: جاحات صغيرة تخليكى زى القمر (أدخلى وشوفى بسرعة)*

ميرسى جدا على النصائح الحلوة دى


----------



## فونتالولو (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: جاحات صغيرة تخليكى زى القمر (أدخلى وشوفى بسرعة)*

سلام الرب يسوع 
 الحلو  حلو من يومه  ويريت تكتري من الوصفات الحلوه دى مرسي ليكي عليها يا قمر 
بس ياريت اكتر :smil12: علشان نكون زي القمر كلنا


----------



## joyce2 (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: جاحات صغيرة تخليكى زى القمر (أدخلى وشوفى بسرعة)*



قناع المشمش (للبشرة العادية)
احضرى عده ثمرات من المشمش الطازج الطرى ثم قومى بضربها جيدا فى الخلاط لتحصلى على مادة كالكريمة يسهل فردها وتوزيعها على الوجه.
اغسلى وجهك جيدا بالماء الدافئ ثم عن طريق قطعة من القطن وزعى القناع جيدا واتركيه لمده ربع ساعة أو حتى يجف ثم اغسليه بعد ذلك امسحى وجهك بقطعة من القطن المبلله بماء الورد.


----------



## فونتالولو (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: جاحات صغيرة تخليكى زى القمر (أدخلى وشوفى بسرعة)*

*سلام الرب يسوع 
 الكلام حلو بس ممكن تعليق علي حكايته  معجون الاسنان والبشره دي  بلاش  انا عملتها وحببت وشي جامد لا مش انا بس و صحابي كمان  بلاش تجربوهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*:a82:


----------



## NaNo0o0o (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: جاحات صغيرة تخليكى زى القمر (أدخلى وشوفى بسرعة)*

فعلا يا قمر حاجات حلوه قووووووووووى

وانا مجبه منها حاجات كتييير

ميرسي ليكي


----------



## joyce2 (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: جاحات صغيرة تخليكى زى القمر (أدخلى وشوفى بسرعة)*


معلومات هامة للبشره
للتخلص من الدهون الزائدة بمنطقة الأنف
يغسل الوجه جيدا ثم نقوم بعمل كمادات ماء دافئ على منطقة الأنف لمدة خمس دقائق ثم نبدأ بالضغط بالاصابع باستخدام قطعتين من القطن حتى يتم استخراج الدهون.


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: جاحات صغيرة تخليكى زى القمر (أدخلى وشوفى بسرعة)*

واصفات رائعه تسلم ايدك يا قمر​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: جاحات صغيرة تخليكى زى القمر (أدخلى وشوفى بسرعة)*

ميرسى على المعلومات الجميله​


----------



## sony_33 (3 مايو 2008)

*رد على: جاحات صغيرة تخليكى زى القمر (أدخلى وشوفى بسرعة)*

نصائح جميلة يارب خطيبتى تعمل بها
هههههههههههههه
شكرا ليكى​


----------



## joyce2 (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: جاحات صغيرة تخليكى زى القمر (أدخلى وشوفى بسرعة)*


لوسيون العسل لتنظيف البشره
اخلطى مقدار ملعقة شاى من العس الأبيض وملعقتى طعام من اللبن الحليب الساخن. امسحى وجهك وعنقك جيدا باستعمال رؤوس اصابعك ثم اغسلى وجهك جيدا بماء فاتر بعد ربع ساعة.
يكرر استخدام هذا اللوسيون مرة كل أسبوع.


----------

